# Eyes(reflections)



## Robstar1619 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did try to get some shots of my childrens eyes and get the reflections in them.
I need more practice i think:er:...any suggestions on getting those clear pics?

1.





2.




3.


----------



## nossie (Jan 19, 2008)

You're going well so more practise and testing well do a lot for you.  As for ideas, what about putting the eye in a darker place and make sure the subject that you want reflected is well lit?  I've never tried this before so I'm just throwing out thoughts here.  I'd also expect that not every subject will reflect well.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Yes i will try to get some more decent pics.
These was my first try so i think i did ok...since it was handheld cam.I dont have a tripod but that i will get on monday.
I think i will take them to the park and go to the lake and get the reflection or to the sea!
Thanks for the ideas:thumbup:


----------



## Garbz (Jan 19, 2008)

One thing you can try if you have photoshop is add a new layer, on that new layer paint the iris white (or a bright colour if you want to physically change the colour of the iris) and set the layer to "overlay" mode. Adjust the transparency to taste. It'll bring out the eyes more and hence the reflection.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jan 19, 2008)

Those are awesome. Love the clarity and the idea behind it. I think I would like it more if you could get both eyes in the picture, or do a little bit of a different crop. Something about just having one eye is odd to me. I dunno, personal taste I guess   Great capture though!!


----------



## noescape (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow those are amazing..


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 19, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I dont have any Photoshop programs.


JaimeGibb said:


> Those are awesome. Love the clarity and the idea behind it. I think I would like it more if you could get both eyes in the picture, or do a little bit of a different crop. Something about just having one eye is odd to me. I dunno, personal taste I guess  Great capture though!!


 
Thanks!..i did try that to get both the eyes but the reflections then want be the same as in the one eye.
Here is an example.


----------

